# Virus/Mailware/Programm entfernen?



## prohunting (1. August 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich muss sagen ich bin ratlos.. Habe vor 5 Tagen Windows neu installieren müssen weil ich falsche Dateien in der Sys32 geändert hatte. Nun habe ich fast alles wieder installiert und dann kommt der nächste SCHEIß!
Eine komisches Fester "Abelssoft - Bug Reporter", jeden Tag einmal, klickt man es weg bleibt es auch weg solange der Pc aus ist. Unter Programmen finde ich nichts. CCleaner hilft denke ich auch nicht und von Microsoft Security Essentsials kam auch kein Virus Befund oder ähnliches. Hier ein Screenshot von dem Drissfenster: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir weiterhelfen denn es nervt einfach 

LG Sven


----------



## Medicate (1. August 2014)

haste den Ordner ausfindig machen können? löschen? deinstallieren ist nicht, nehm ich an?

Malwarebytes ist en sehr guter virenscanner.
evtl hilft aber auch adwcleaner dagegen.


----------



## rhalin (1. August 2014)

Hast du mal nach etwas anderem als "Bug Reporter" gesucht unter deinen Programmen.
Sowas gibts auf der Seite der Firma nicht, dafür jede Menge ander "nützliche" Systemtools 
Hast dir sicher beim Installieren von einem Tool eine Testversion eingehandelt.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (1. August 2014)

Malwarebytes ist gut.
Du kannst dir mal Autoruns von MS/Sysinternals runterladen. Da kannst du alle Programme, Dienste usw nachschauen die unter Windows laufen. Vielleicht findest du es damit.


----------



## prohunting (2. August 2014)

Also finden tuh ich nichts unter programme was nicht dahin gehören würde. Die frage ist aber ja würde so ein malware programm das finden wenn ich mir das durch irgendeinen installer zugezogen habe?

Danke für eure antworten, werde mir jetzt mal was runterladen.


----------



## ForenTroll (2. August 2014)

Und solltest du das behoben bekommen, such dir mal ein vernünftiges Anti-Viren-Programm. Microsoft Security Essentials fällt bei den meisten Vergleichstest immer wieder durch.
Avira oder Avast leisten da bei weitem bessere Dienste


----------



## mmayr (2. August 2014)

Hallo!

In Zukunft bei der Installation von Software die benutzerdefinierte Installation  wählen und dort alle Haken von Drittsoftware wegmachen.

In der Systemsteuerung findest du auch keinen Eintrag dazu? 
Findet die Win-Suche etwas zum Thema Abelsoft?
Registry Suche nach Abelsoft durchgeführt?
Google Suche nach deinem Problem bemüht?
 Seit wann kommt das Fenster? Systemherstellung auf Datum davor gemacht?
Msconfig--> Systemstart ... Steht da was von Abelsoft drin? 

MfG mmayr


----------



## Panagianus (2. August 2014)

Ich würde einfach mal Avast drüberlaufen lassen, der sollte das finden


----------



## Abelssoft (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!

Der BugReporter erscheint vermutlich, weil das Programm "CHIP Updater" vermutlich nicht korrekt deinstalliert wurde, das wir von Abelssoft programmiert haben. Es gab dort einen Fehler in einer Version, durch den das Programm nicht richtig deinstalliert wurde, während es grade lief.
Versuchen Sie einfach, den Ordner "C:\Programme (x86)\CHIP Updater" zu löschen. Wenn das nicht hilft, installieren eine neue Version vom CHIP Updater, beenden das Programm ganz normal und können es dann über den Windows-Dialog wieder deinstallieren. Das Programmselbst finden Sie auf den Chip.de Seite unter: CHIP Updater - Download - CHIP ... Sie können sich auch direkt an unseren Support wenden, wenn es weitere Probleme gibt:

software@abelssoft.de


----------



## MfDoom (20. Oktober 2014)

Seit Chip auch dazu übergegangen ist einen zu zwingen diesen seltsamen "Downloadmanager" zu installieren der ungefragt Software installiert verwende ich sie nicht mehr. Das ist eine Riesenunverschämtheit  unglaublich das soetwas erlaubt ist.
Chip.de wird von mir nicht mehr angesurft.


----------



## Amon (23. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Seit Chip auch dazu übergegangen ist einen zu zwingen diesen seltsamen "Downloadmanager" zu installieren der ungefragt Software installiert verwende ich sie nicht mehr. Das ist eine Riesenunverschämtheit  unglaublich das soetwas erlaubt ist.
> Chip.de wird von mir nicht mehr angesurft.



Das kann man umgehen indem man auf den direkten download link klickt. Ist allerdings ziemlich klein, übersieht man schnell.


----------

